# Hello!



## Wasp (Nov 11, 2015)

Just want to say hello, and how amazing this forum is! Have been looking for something like this!

If anyone is interested I'm a 17 year old girl from Norway. I have the brown belt in Judo, and wish to get the black sometime next year. I've also wanted to start with BJJ, but unfortunately I don't have the time.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you! ^^


----------



## donald1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Buka (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Wasp.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 11, 2015)

Wasp said:


> Just want to say hello, and how amazing this forum is! Have been looking for something like this!
> 
> If anyone is interested I'm a 17 year old girl from Norway. I have the brown belt in Judo, and wish to get the black sometime next year. I've also wanted to start with BJJ, but unfortunately I don't have the time.



Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------

